# People scared of 8 strings.....



## jayarpeggios (Dec 8, 2009)

hey so i wanted to know if other people have the same trouble as me.... every time i find someone ready to jam/start a project then they ask what i play and i say 8 string guitar.... then 90% of the time i dont hear from them again... has this or does this happen to anyone else here? maybe its just my location but i am going to go f'ing crazy if i dont find a band.


----------



## Isan (Dec 8, 2009)

dont tell them haha


----------



## jayarpeggios (Dec 8, 2009)

yea i think next time i am just going to be like...... surprise! lol... i just dont understand why... may they misunderstand what its used for... but really has any body else had this problem or if you havent then where did you find people?


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 8, 2009)

i would just jam with them. the more specifics you give turn people off. i usually say...."yeah im looking at doing something heavy" thats it. then ill show up with a 7 string and no one cares. maybe a general band reference. I have the same problem. but im in a band now and i didnt say shit until i showed up and plugged in.


----------



## loktide (Dec 8, 2009)

well, i guess people looking for a blues jam could think that somebody who plays an 8-string will have different music interests 

the same applies to 'true' metal and anything downtuned. you'll be immediately categorized as 'nu-metal' 


anyway, you should be maybe more explicit about what you're into musically when looking for people to jam with


----------



## tuttermuts (Dec 8, 2009)

it's a typical thing, people just get clogged up in ideas before the band is even rehearsing and that's where allot of inspiration and possibilities for good music get lost. Writing music beforehand is a great way, but leaving some blanks to be filled in later adds just that little extra. Same goes for instrumentation and tunings.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 8, 2009)

it´s the equivalent of asking someone to do a brutal metal jam or something, and having the guy tell you he plays a gretch hollowbody with neck pickup only or something. you´d go "WOOT?!", wouldn´t you?

i think i´d just avoid telling them. i´d just say something like "i´ll see what i bring".


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 8, 2009)

The last band I did I wrote a bunch of shit on a 7 string and I found everything I needed except a 2nd guitarist. 

The music I wrote would have been so awesome with a second guitarist, plenty of room for harmony guitar parts and all that shit. I could always find drummers (well, not that any of them particularly wow me in any way), and bass guitarists were pretty easy to come by, if you had the patience to wait for a decent one. 

But we had about 2 people ever audition for the 2nd guitarist part, one of them played a 7 string Blackjack and he was AWFUL at playing, and the other kid played a 6 string V and I told him we tuned to A and he's like "okay I'll just tune it down when I get there to try out". I tried to reason with the dude like "your shit is gonna be whack if you don't tune it down in advance and maybe have a setup done" and he refused. 

Well, when he came down, as you can imagine, it was a fucking disaster. His guitar basically shit on him, wouldn't stay in tune, floppy as hell, and on top of it he wasn't even nearly as good as he hyped himself up to be. He told me he could learn shit by ear, or at the most I would have to show him a riff a time or 2. Shit, I showed him the easiest riff from our easiest song and after 20 times of showing him how to play it he was still fucking it up royally.

To top it off, he was telling everyone that he was in the band already, so I had to contact him and tell him that he wasn't in the band because his audition was whack and that he needed to prepare for a proper audition. I forgot to mention that I suggested that he sit down and learn as much of the shit by ear as possible before hand, which he didn't. So we just told him to go home, listen to the shit, figure it out, and for the love of shit please get your guitar in good working order for the tuning.

So months go by and we don't really hear from the dude too much. We land a show with After The Burial and Born of Osiris, and the kid shows up at the show. He procedes to go around telling everyone "my band is about to play, the only reason I'm not playing on stage with them tonight is because I haven't learned the last song yet". I was pissed. I didn't find this out until after the show, so I contacted him and told him he couldn't try out because he was lying to everyone after I made it clear to him that he wasn't in the band. What a nightmare that was!

I never could find a 2nd guitarist, most people were turned off when they heard "7 string" so I can only imagine the hell I will go through trying to find another guitarist when I get my 8 next month and try to start a band.


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, there is definitely an image thing going on. I know my current band wouldn't want to go to 7 strings, nevermind 8's. Mainly because the image it represents. I think it's ridiculous, but that's not gonna change peoples perception.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I only have a 6 but even so I've had people look at me sideways for just being in C# standard or anything below drop C / D standard. Yet alone some of the random tunings I've been in (Diminished fifths for instance).

I can't wait till I can finally afford a roter semi-custom. I'm actually thinkin bout gettin a 7 and having it in Ab standard. Walk into the place with a multiscaled 7 tuned down 1 - 1/2 steps and people are gonna be like... *wtf!?*


I wish someone near me had an 8 and wanted to jam just because I really want to try one  or even a 7 for that matter since I haven't messed with one of those in ages and I'm 7~ curious now.


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 8, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Well I only have a 6 but even so I've had people look at me sideways for just being in C# standard or anything below drop C / D standard. Yet alone some of the random tunings I've been in (Diminished fifths for instance).
> 
> I can't wait till I can finally afford a roter semi-custom. I'm actually thinkin bout gettin a 7 and having it in Ab standard. Walk into the place with a multiscaled 7 tuned down 1 - 1/2 steps and people are gonna be like... *wtf!?*
> 
> ...


 
The first time I touched a 7 I never went back. I can never play a 6 again, and I have a feeling once I get the 8 I might have a hard time picking up the 7. 

I really don't see myself going higher than 8 strings though, I'm not much of a lead player (after 20 years of playing guitar I'm finally starting to flirt with lead guitar) I guess that could change if I end up loving lead guitar maybe I would go 9 string to have the high A and still keep the lowest string... I doubt it though... 

I've always been into thunderous lows, I was in a death metal band in 1992 and we tuned in drop B, and all the bands we played with were like "Holy shit you guys tune low", and I've stayed at or below B ever since. 

The last 2 bands I've been in (which span the last 11 years of my music career) have been tuned in drop A, and now I'm moving on to the 8 which I will tune in drop E. I've always prefered the drop tuning because of some of the neat things it makes accessible to you.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been in dropped tunings since I started playing since all the covers I was learning were in dropped D or C. I just recently went to standard tunings to have something different. 

I gotta say the first time I picked up a 7 I felt lost and couldn't even play the thing. The second time my brain registered it like having a 6 string x2, as in when I was playing the low B the high E kind of didn't exist to me and vice versa. The few more times I picked a 7 up it didn't feel like anything out of the ordinary, didn't feel like a really wide neck and didn't make my 6's feel dinky or any of that that people seem to experience. 

I've just been 7 curious because I got soo used to having that low end in dropped tunings (drop B was my favorite which is why I'm in C# standard now) and since I'm in standard I miss it. So I figure a 7 will get me my low end back without any compromise. I just want to make sure I still don't have any ill feelings towards a 7 since I haven't messed with one in a while.

(sorry for going a bit off topic  )


----------



## Setnakt (Dec 8, 2009)

I've always found it impossible to find guitarists once I start asking about any kind of technique anyways.

@foreverburn: Your experiences don't surprise me. I don't think there is a solution, other than just getting music out there and finding people that way.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 8, 2009)

for now my band mate and i use 7's but i think in the future after we finish our first album, i would like to try experimenting doing tech death on an 8


----------



## Gameboypdc (Dec 8, 2009)

Tell em you rock a drop tuned banjo. If you still don't get a reply then hunt them down locally hide behind their car/means of transportation and jump out at them when you see them. Make sure to sport your best vicious/guitar solo O' face and proceed to run down the street or into their neighbors yard.


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 8, 2009)

Gameboypdc said:


> Tell em you rock a drop tuned banjo. If you still don't get a reply then hunt them down locally hide behind their car/means of transportation and jump out at them when you see them. Make sure to sport your best vicious/guitar solo O' face and proceed to run down the street or into their neighbors yard.




bhahahahahahahaahah


----------



## ShredderJohnson (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea, sometimes it's better off to just go to the audition and not tell them? I have an 8 string ESP FM-418 that I use in a band that is comprised of a Drummer, Keyboardist, Bassist and another guitarist that plays a six string guitar.... But I put this group together... a diferent twist...

If I were to list or answer a local call here in Cincy, I probably wouldn't get any.... CHANCES....

IT AINT YOU BRO, ya just got to find players that dig what your doing...!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 8, 2009)

Its ok, I was playing with someone that uses a six and they asked what tuning I was in. When I said drop A they told me to tune back up to B because otherwise we wouldnt sound good together, but then I reminded him drop A doesnt change anything but my 7th string, which we kinda left out anyways


----------



## amassivetree (Dec 8, 2009)

I got a pretty cold response to my craigslist ad which specifically mentioned "I want to play eight string in a band like (... tech death ..)" and all the responses were like "umm, do you have any other guitars" : one was from a bassist who seemed to be afraid of being lost in mud. 

I wonder the same thing about bass actually, it seems that low Bs are a little more socially acceptable, but I bet the reception to a low F# would would be ever harsher than the guitar situation.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 8, 2009)

meh with the seven strings people to me are just like, well around here anyway, "woah! you play seven strings?!?! you must be good!!!" lol which is totally irrelevant to having a seven string, ya could be shite and still have one butttt it goes well for me that people seem to think that way around here.

I've always wanted to try an 8 string, not sure how much I'd actually do with it but I'd still like to try one lol, loved the 7 string when I first laid hands on one


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 8, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Its ok, I was playing with someone that uses a six and they asked what tuning I was in. When I said drop A they told me to tune back up to B because otherwise we wouldnt sound good together, but then I reminded him drop A doesnt change anything but my 7th string, which we kinda left out anyways



*facepalm* 

because even if you were in A standard you totally wouldn't be able to play notes on the same scale or something


----------



## jayarpeggios (Dec 8, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> The first time I touched a 7 I never went back. I can never play a 6 again, and I have a feeling once I get the 8 I might have a hard time picking up the 7.
> 
> I really don't see myself going higher than 8 strings though, I'm not much of a lead player (after 20 years of playing guitar I'm finally starting to flirt with lead guitar) I guess that could change if I end up loving lead guitar maybe I would go 9 string to have the high A and still keep the lowest string... I doubt it though...
> 
> ...



yea when i picked up my 7 for the first time i was like... "where have you been all my life" lol.. it felt so much more natural than the 6 did... then i got my 8 and it wasnt as much "WOW this feels natural"... as it was more "now this is a real guitar" i dont see ever going past a 8 string i feel like 8 strings completes me lol. but yea theres no way in hell i could ever go back to a 6 everytime i pick one up i feel like im gonna break it cause its so damn small.. even seeing pictures of a 6 looks weird the necks are way to small.


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 8, 2009)

I guess I am kind of the opposite, I have played 6 strings for years and recently bought a 7 string. Although I really enjoy the versatility, I have not "bonded" with it yet. 6 string is still more natural for me. I tune my 6 string to B standard, so all I am missing is the high E string, and I don't solo, so no big deal really.

However, when I tell people I have a 7 string, the response is all ways the same, "oh, your into heavy music". So, yeah, I can see that (to the OP), I am sure it is even worse for an 8 string. 

However, technically speaking, it is easier to play "standard music" on a 7 or 8 string, than it is on an extremely de-tuned 6 string, but people don't realize that, all they think is "heavy".


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 9, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> because even if you were in A standard you totally wouldn't be able to play notes on the same scale or something


 
He's tuned A-E-A-D-G-B-E

so a standard 6 + a low A...



jl-austin said:


> I guess I am kind of the opposite, I have played 6 strings for years and recently bought a 7 string. Although I really enjoy the versatility, I have not "bonded" with it yet. 6 string is still more natural for me. I tune my 6 string to B standard, so all I am missing is the high E string, and I don't solo, so no big deal really.
> 
> However, when I tell people I have a 7 string, the response is all ways the same, "oh, your into heavy music". So, yeah, I can see that (to the OP), I am sure it is even worse for an 8 string.
> 
> However, technically speaking, it is easier to play "standard music" on a 7 or 8 string, than it is on an extremely de-tuned 6 string, but people don't realize that, all they think is "heavy".


 
I enjoy extended range guitars because you get all the lowness with none of the tuning inconsistencies.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Dec 9, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> He's tuned A-E-A-D-G-B-E so a standard 6 + a low A...



Reread my sentence.


----------



## Chonker (Dec 9, 2009)

I've not tried auditioning for a band, but I get 'you must be good' comment when I tell people what I play and I don't much like it. I don't consider myself to be a great guitarist (or even a good guitarist at the moment, working through a bit of a barrier at the mo) I just like the brutal sound of it. 

I'm thinking about an 8 but I hate the idea of the 'all the gear no idea' label. I guess people may think 'you should learn to play 6 properly first' but I've never been too worried about what people think 

6's look and feel weird to me now, and I've only had a 7 for a year or two. I find with my 7 it forces me to play with my thumb behind the neck which is a good habit I can quickly fall out of with a 6.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 9, 2009)

Haven't done the audition thing in a bit of time. Generally for the few venues I've been able to play (most have turned, "pay to play" or only support acoustic acts in my area) they've looked at my 7-string guitar (this was before the 8) and thought, "oh boy, how distorted or how spacey is this guy gonna be?" LOL! I'm more of the latter. 

I know that when I was with my Box Guitar there was more interest in the instrument than in what I was playing. Might be something of the same thing going on with your 8-string guitar? My only suggestion is to not tell prospective folks what you're using and just show up. If anyone raises a stink about it, just simply say that you've brought your "jack (-of all trades)" guitar along to feel out the band and go from there.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 9, 2009)

foreverburn said:


> He's tuned A-E-A-D-G-B-E
> 
> so a standard 6 + a low A...
> 
> ...


 
I like the fact that unlike my old 6-string baritone guitars, I not only have the low end, but I don't lose the high end.


----------



## helly (Dec 9, 2009)

Heh, the scene here seems very different than for a lot of you guys. I can't think of more than 2 or 3 of the local bands playing heavy music that are above drop B. 

I think my old band that's still around under a different name is still in drop C and doing techier deathcore style stuff, like The Faceless without the crazy lead lines, and then there's some popcore bands sounding like Attack Attack that are in C as well.

My own band currently is in drop B flat with 6 strings, and about to make the move to drop G# with baritone sevens. We're playing a show on the 24th of January with a former Oceano member's new band that's in drop G and has been since that band's inception, and they play sevens. Most of the popular deathcore and hardcore bands around the Chicago burbs prefer A, which is a big part of why I haven't played in drop A yet. It seems too "standard" to me.

I am, however, trading one of my sixers for an eight string shortly, and my band may be considering a move to F#. No real intimidation about it from other musicians, just a bit of awe over the passion for tuning low as hell.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Dec 9, 2009)

helly said:


> Heh, the scene here seems very different than for a lot of you guys. I can't think of more than 2 or 3 of the local bands playing heavy music that are above drop B.
> 
> I think my old band that's still around under a different name is still in drop C and doing techier deathcore style stuff, like The Faceless without the crazy lead lines, and then there's some popcore bands sounding like Attack Attack that are in C as well.
> 
> ...




so..... perhaps i will move to chicago lol. im in a city with only 100,000 or so.. it sucks everyone wants to do rockabilly or whatever.. im only 5 hours from chicago tho.


----------



## helly (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, not Chicago proper. The scene in the city is full of outdated metalcore, deathgrind and Pantera wannabes, but the scene in the nearby suburbs is wonderful for modern day metal. Do it!


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 9, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Reread my sentence.


 
Oh, sarcasm.  I see what you are saying, I love the internet!



helly said:


> Heh, the scene here seems very different than for a lot of you guys. I can't think of more than 2 or 3 of the local bands playing heavy music that are above drop B.
> 
> I think my old band that's still around under a different name is still in drop C and doing techier deathcore style stuff, like The Faceless without the crazy lead lines, and then there's some popcore bands sounding like Attack Attack that are in C as well.
> 
> ...


 
Rarely have I ever given a shit about what other bands are doing or not doing. I just love the sound of low tuned instruments... I'm not sure if F# will be good for the deathcore sound or not, guess we'll have to wait and see.

My new band is gonna be tuned in drop E on an 8, and it will not be a deathcore band, but may incorporate parts of the style here and there. I am more into the melodic side of heaviness.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, used to happen to me a lot. Then I just stopped telling them. Funny enough, most people don't even realize that I'm playing 7 string until 2nd or 3rd jam.


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 12, 2009)

i just get weird looks when people see it or i tell them i play one.


----------



## Gamba (Dec 12, 2009)

omgmjgg said:


> i just get weird looks when people see it or i tell them i play one.



+1, and that is when they know that it actually exists, otherwise they just think that you are messing with them...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 13, 2009)

I just want one so goddamn bad. I can't wait to bring one into the jam room when we try out our next drummer (if I can get one in time).


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 13, 2009)

main phrases I get from people when they find out is

"wtf do you do with 8 strings man"
"how in the hell do you play that"
"I'VE GOTTA SEE YOU PLAY IT"

"your just bad"

lol


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 13, 2009)

I have never done it, bu if i ever make a craigslist ad, its definitely going to read something like this...

Guy looking to start a rock band. I play a 7 string guitar. Here is a video of me playing...


----------



## wwjfd (Dec 13, 2009)

first off i would say maybe it's a turn off for some people because they might not like the commercial 7 or 8 string type bands like korn or fear factory, i don't like those bands but i would never turn down jamming with someone that has a 7 or 8 string guitar (back before i owned either of the two) beacause in my opnion that would just be narrow minded thinking. so just be patient if these dudes are turning down jamming with you just because yo have 2 extra strings on your guitar then they are probablly not worth jamming with cause in my mind that's just close minded. an 8 string can do the same thing a 6 can do and then some. so that being said? just hold out cause when you find someone to jam with that is worth playing with they will only see your 8 string guitar as an advantage instead of a let down.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't think it was ever mentioned what kind of jams were expected to begin with. Reading both this thread and the thread complaining about the lack of black Agiles (located at http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/103588-agile-8-strings-looks.html ), I suspect that the jammers who were turned off thought that the OP was into the kind of music that is normally implied by an eight-string. You can read through this thread and the Agile color thread, and you'll see that there is a contingent of eight-string players who are the reasons for the stereotypes.

So, what kind of jams were the other folks expecting? Was it something other than what eight-strings are stereotypically used for?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 14, 2009)

My local scene, hmm I get guff for having drop D. *facepalm*


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Dec 17, 2009)

To the OP: I've had the same problem when I tried contacting bands about auditioning. Usually when it's just a jam with someone they don't seem to mind. I've also had a few people jump to the conclusion that I must listen to Yngwie Malmsteen because I play 7's and an 8. I don't think Yngwie has ever played a 7-string or 8-string


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 17, 2009)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> To the OP: I've had the same problem when I tried contacting bands about auditioning. Usually when it's just a jam with someone they don't seem to mind. I've also had a few people jump to the conclusion that *I must listen to Yngwie Malmsteen because I play 7's and an 8. I don't think Yngwie has ever played a 7-string or 8-string*



That's right next to insane haha.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 17, 2009)

i tell people that i play a seven string to weed out who i don't want to audition for *my* band.

but if i'm trying to put together a bar thing or just jam, i just show up, and ten, fifteen minutes in they start counting the strings on the guitar


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 17, 2009)

I've seemingly had a different experience than all of you. There are a ton of bands around here who use 7s or at least tune way down, so usually no one says anything or if they do it's positive. 

I'm surprised to hear about people still talking down to 7s in this day of age. I'd understand when nu-metal was in full swing, but there are so many diverse/talented 7-string players out there now that I figured people would be used to it by now.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean Nick. But so many players are stereotyped, when it comes to guitars, and as a result like their instruments to be the traditional stuff (LPs, Strats, Teles, etc.). It's almost like the "Blues Brothers" movie, when Jake asks at the country bar, what kind of music, bands play there, and the response is, "oh, both both kinds - country and western." And, many of these same stereotyping players, are really locked into a comfortable rut, centered around standard 6-string guitars (preferrably in standard tuning). This was brought home to me 7 months ago, when I went to jam with a basement band. I took my Eastwood Sidejack Baritone (which I no longer have) with me. I ended up getting stuck with playing a thinline Tele, the host had, because the other players just weren't comfortable with me playing playing my bari. It was nice playing in a band-type format, but I was kind of disappointed, because I really wanted to give my baritone a workout. But the other players didn't want to deal with instrumentation outside of the usual 2, 6-strings, a bass, and drums. That was their comfort zone, because it was familar to them, and therefore, easier to deal with musically. 8-strings unfortunately fall into this same musical twilight zone I was in with my baritone guitar. That's too bad. I think 8s are cool!


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 17, 2009)

Whenever I go to this blues jam hing at a bar near me, and I bring my 7, I usually get a "WTF?" response. One time, the tuner wouldn't pick up my low B (Boss pedal tuner), and the host said "That's because your not supposed to have a low B". 

My mom was talking to this really cool black guy with a '73 Gibson ES-335, she said "That's my son with the 7-string" he goes "7-Strang??" He was kinda suprised they made them  He was really cool, though. I always get people asking me about it, people asking how many strings I have, how I play it, etc. 

Also, whenever I bring my strat to this blues jam, I ALWAYS get a positive response  No matter what. I could be the worse player in the world, I bring a strat to a blues jam, I'm good.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 17, 2009)

I brought my 9-string out to a jam with some over 50 types who normally only play country/blues/other old stuff and they all thought it was the coolest thing ever. Everyone took their best shot at attempting to play it for a few minutes, it was hilarious. 

Those guys are weird though, most people are like "WTF is that and why would anyone play it?"


----------



## foreverburn (Dec 18, 2009)

First off, the vid of the dude playing the acoustic 7 rips. That dude can play!

Second, I have a bassist that is all about trying new things, so he's gonna make the jump to the drop E tuning with me... so now the worst is over, just gotta find a drummer and a singer.

Around here in southwestern ohio, people are stuck up the ass of blues and jazz for the most part, and then you have the "dudes that are into metal" and they either sound like Disturbed, Pantera, or Queensryche (minus the talent of the last 2)...

There are a few really good bands from around the Dayton/Springfield area though...

"Ascend Through The Depths" is one of them, "Through An Ocean of Plagues" is another... there is also "Blood Red Winter" but they don't have any new recordings up... "Negative Process" was also another really good one, but they recently broke up... then my band "Forever Burn" is thrown in there too, and that about rounds out the good metal from around here, at least that I am familiar with...

All those bands can be found on myspace, and most of it is pretty decent stuff, so if you want to hear some of the better bands my local area is, check 'em out... I'll put links to them even.

www.myspace.com/ascendthroughthedepths
www.myspace.com/negativeprocess
www.myspace.com/foreverburnmusic
www.myspace.com/bloodredwinter999
www.myspace.com/throughanoceanofplagues


----------



## rhoads18 (Feb 1, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> I brought my 9-string out to a jam with some over 50 types who normally only play country/blues/other old stuff and they all thought it was the coolest thing ever. Everyone took their best shot at attempting to play it for a few minutes, it was hilarious.
> 
> Those guys are weird though, most people are like "WTF is that and why would anyone play it?"



haha! can't wait to get my oni 9 string


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Feb 2, 2010)

HAHA! Funny stories...
And yeah people are so afraid of extended range. I don't see 7s as "extended range" but just "more". 8, 9 and above is extended range to me.
I can't understand why people are so shocked when they se a 7 string.. it's just one more string!


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 5, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I have never done it, bu if i ever make a craigslist ad, its definitely going to read something like this...
> 
> Guy looking to start a rock band. I play a 7 string guitar. Here is a video of me playing...



Classy.


----------



## Roon4me (Mar 10, 2011)

yes I cant find anyone to jam with. I take that back. My boss has two bands now, all my friends play, 4 drummers, 2 or 3 bass players, and they are all scared of my 2228. its like it kicks too much ass or something. I really depressed about the whole thing really. however my rg2228 is too badass not to play the shit out of it so im just boned. Im about not to be able to work at my job anymore because they even use my equipment to play gigs while i stay there and wash their dishes. I could seriously kill somebody very very soon. Im just gonna have to quit because I have to play so bad that i just sends me off the deep end every time they have a gig. I want to move out of colorado so bad now. I want to try to go to musicians institute. I know its a waste of money and shit but at this point I would just be happy to jam with people who love music for music and no just to get laid. I loved my sushi job and now I hate it and I hate life!!!! not worth any amount they are paying me! The only thing I can do is just close my eyes and turn up my randall and jam harder and harder all by myself just to make me feel like im a musician again. its too late. once you play out once, there's nothing like that feeling.
anyone else feel me? let me know. thanks for letting me vent a little.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Mar 10, 2011)

well since you guys decided to necro post... I have since found a band not exactly what I would like but I enjoy it and the other guitarist has an 8 string too.. so I guess that works


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Mar 10, 2011)

No band around my area uses a 7 or 8. All 666's. Dont bother me . My band will start playing out in june. I play 7 brj drop a. The locals will shit i'm sure. 8s in the near future.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Mar 10, 2011)

loktide said:


> well, i guess people looking for a blues jam could think that somebody who plays an 8-string will have different music interests



My older brother is a well respected blues musician in KC and when he played my 8 he did some really great blues and funk things I had not even considered. He now wants an 8 string.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 10, 2011)

In my opinion I'd actually like to jam with someone who has an 8 for the fact it would be so cool. My lowest tuning is Bb standard so I have no use for an 8, but I would definitely jam with someone with one. Why aren't they jamming with you beats me.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 10, 2011)

I just can't plain find anyone to jam with here. It blows. I don't even get to run into that situation about people scared of extended range.  .......................


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Or you could end up in my situation, which is doing nothing but 6-string covers (no lower than drop D). I've learned to play rhythms in a lower octave. Holy Diver never sounded so evil LOL

Plenty of 7+ string love around ATL. I can tell there's at least 4 bands @ where we practice that's extended range.


----------



## saovi (Mar 10, 2011)

Personally I believe 8 will be the new 6 eventually. Instead of having to drop tune 7 or 6s for each piece (drop tune A on my Les Paul, drop tune G on my Baritone Les Paul), most of the tunings you need are already inherently built into an 8 (including not having to sacrifice the higher notes to get the lower tunings). Its a versatile instrument when looked at its entirety (and not just because it can get down low) IMO - meaning that if push came to shove, an 8 can become a 6 or a 7 depending upon the piece you play with the added bonus of being able to djent like crazy if the piece asks for that.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 10, 2011)

saovi said:


> Personally I believe 8 will be the new 6 eventually. Instead of having to drop tune 7 or 6s for each piece (drop tune A on my Les Paul, drop tune G on my Baritone Les Paul), most of the tunings you need are already inherently built into an 8 (including not having to sacrifice the higher notes to get the lower tunings). Its a versatile instrument when looked at its entirety (and not just because it can get down low) IMO - meaning that if push came to shove, an 8 can become a 6 or a 7 depending upon the piece you play with the added bonus of being able to djent like crazy if the piece asks for that.



You are making a very big assumption here. That the majority of players want and 'need' more range, and have an interest in technical ability. Out of all the music out there, what %'s do you think uses extended range instruments in the least? I would wager it is a lot less than 1%.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 10, 2011)

I just want an 8 for an extra high string instead of the low F or F#. I had an Agile Intrepid 828, and while yeah, it was pretty brutal to have another low string, it just wasn't for me. I'd like to be able to make extended arpeggios and shit like that.. but when I tell people how I'm planning on buying an 8, they look at me like "duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what?! Why so many strings?" Like many others have said, I don't see myself going beyond 8 strings but even then, people are scared of them STILL and I don't like that. Closed minded people FTL.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 10, 2011)

You should hear some of the comments I get when I tell people I'll have a 10 string in a couple weeks. 
There are a select few who are open to it though, and that's what I'm counting on.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 10, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> I just want an 8 for an extra high string instead of the low F or F#. I had an Agile Intrepid 828, and while yeah, it was pretty brutal to have another low string, it just wasn't for me. I'd like to be able to make extended arpeggios and shit like that.. but when I tell people how I'm planning on buying an 8, they look at me like "duhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what?! Why so many strings?" Like many others have said, I don't see myself going beyond 8 strings but even then, people are scared of them STILL and I don't like that. Closed minded people FTL.



Sounds like a lot of fun. I know what to do though. Go play jazz! (seriously Jazz musicians have always been the most open in my experiences, limitted as they may be). I have worked with a lot of great open minded folks though (if I am working with original material, they need to accept my style of bass playing/let me have some fun).


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. I know what to do though. Go play jazz! (seriously Jazz musicians have always been the most open in my experiences, limitted as they may be). I have worked with a lot of great open minded folks though (if I am working with original material, they need to accept my style of bass playing/let me have some fun).



Yeah. A friend of mine actually wants me to do a guest solo on his new EP, and I'm hoping to have the fanned 8 so I can do a solo with the high Ab. He's VERY open to it and also wants one so he can do the same. Since I'm starting to get into different styles of lead playing, getting into some jazz would probably be a huge benefit! Since I like to record lots of videos, doing some styles that appease more to the general public with an 8 string would open their mind a little bit more to something as "obnoxious" and "ridiculous" as an 8.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had an ad up continuously on Craigslist in my area entitled: "&#9763;&#9763;&#9763;8-STRING METAL&#9763;&#9763;&#9763;" for as long as I've had my 8 string with very little response and most of it negative. Or I'll get a response like "dude, we tune to drop C so c'mon over and try out" and then I have to explain that it isn't possible and they could care less at that point. I don't give a shit though, I enjoy playing it and thats what counts.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 10, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> Yeah. A friend of mine actually wants me to do a guest solo on his new EP, and I'm hoping to have the fanned 8 so I can do a solo with the high Ab. He's VERY open to it and also wants one so he can do the same. Since I'm starting to get into different styles of lead playing, getting into some jazz would probably be a huge benefit! Since I like to record lots of videos, doing some styles that appease more to the general public with an 8 string would open their mind a little bit more to something as "obnoxious" and "ridiculous" as an 8.



Shame there are no folks I know like you near me. I love to break out the bass and not need to worry about the guitar, while knowing it is in good hands. You will have a headstart on any style due to the huge amount of technical prowess you have. Ability is the core of every style, the applications are pretty subtle.


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Shame there are no folks I know like you near me. I love to break out the bass and not need to worry about the guitar, while knowing it is in good hands. You will have a headstart on any style due to the huge amount of technical prowess you have. Ability is the core of every style, the applications are pretty subtle.



Well thanks a lot man! Good to hear kind words like that every once in a while. I totally agree with you about having a head start due to my technical ability though.  It's about time I decide to venture into different styles as well. Maybe you should move down to New England. From what Nick (Zimbloth) says, there's quite a few people like (us) in the Boston area of Massachusetts. I'm slowly making my way closer and closer to there but I just can't bring myself to actually LIVE in Boston.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 10, 2011)

Who knows where I will be in an year, finally finish my edumacation and all that jazz. Time to hang my purty papers on the wall and get to work (in Canada at least you must display your degrees at work in engineering).


----------



## saovi (Mar 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> You are making a very big assumption here. That the majority of players want and 'need' more range, and have an interest in technical ability. Out of all the music out there, what %'s do you think uses extended range instruments in the least? I would wager it is a lot less than 1%.



You're probably right. I suppose with less in the playing field there's room to grow. I still suspect that will change though but hey you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 10, 2011)

I would just use basses as an example. It seems that bass range has been a little more free than guitar range was, it is pretty commonly accepted nowadays (douches always exist in contrast), but 4 is by far still the norm. The stigma may vanish, but I doubt they will ever overtake.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Mar 11, 2011)

I was actually kicked out of my last band for brining an eight string to practice with the intention of using it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 11, 2011)

To be honest, I still get a lot of "wait, what the hell is that?" reactions when I open the case and an 8-string comes out, even when people are incredibly used to seeing me play 7-strings. Thankfully, given the results I've presented in multiple contexts, they reserve judgement till after I played the surf board with strings on it.


----------



## remington (Mar 11, 2011)

When I reciever my interceptor 828 I was given a totally different reaction, everyone at the studio loved it, even the old school guys who didn't even know there was a such thing as a 7 string guitar thought it was really cool, although they made it clear that they will stick to their 6's. But that may just be because of my area I live in, I find people are more calm, chilled, and open here than in other places I've been to.


----------



## saovi (Mar 11, 2011)

Along with playing git, we also do scores for film trailer and advertising. Aside from Meshuggah, Periphery and TeseracT, 8 string appears to be a good fit for this application and accepted well by music editors.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 11, 2011)

People don't usually recognize my GKG Turbulence F-1 as a guitar the first time I pull it out. I've had them guess that it was everything from an electric dulcimer to a Ukrainian bandura.


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 11, 2011)

Koshchei said:


> People don't usually recognize my GKG Turbulence F-1 as a guitar the first time I pull it out. I've had them guess that it was everything from an electric dulcimer to a Ukrainian bandura.



when i start playing out live and someone asks me "is that a guitar" im going to reply "no its a electric mandolin"


----------



## Krullnar (Mar 14, 2011)

"8 strings? I can barely play 6"

ha ha ha


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 15, 2011)

"How do you play 8 strings? You don't have 8 fingers..."

"Yeah, I don't have 6, either"


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 15, 2011)

Krullnar said:


> "8 strings? I can barely play 6"
> 
> ha ha ha



I hear that a lot, along with "8 strings are pointless, why not just downtune a 7?". To which I reply, I LOSE ALL MY HIGH NOTES!! I play 8 strings for the range available, not so I can tune in drop Z.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 15, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> I hear that a lot, along with "8 strings are pointless, why not just downtune a 7?". To which I reply, I LOSE ALL MY HIGH NOTES!! I play 8 strings for the range available, not so I can tune in drop Z.



Ask them why they don't downtune a 5


----------

